

Don’t Skimp on Your Metadata! - feverish
http://www.terraframe.com/pages/Dont-Skimp-on-Your-Metadata.html

======
geuis
dude, the font on that page is horrible. Lucida Grande at size 12px? Its
unreadable in Firefox.

